# New Super Hero Game Looking for Play-testers, Louisville Ky.



## Death_Jester (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 

For the last few months I have been working on a campaign in the Superhero genre.  Ever since the superhero movies started coming out a few years ago, running a dark comic book style campaign has been on my mind.  Now that I have done my homework (in other words reread all of my old favorite comics) what I'm looking for is a group of players willing to dedicate some time to role playing and providing feedback for the GM.  I'm hoping to find about 5 regular players to join me and my wife for a game every other Saturday evening.  Play time will be around 5-6pm and should run no later than 1am.  Since the game will deal with adult themes and subject matter I would prefer for people interested in joining the game be over 21 years of age. Ideally I would like to find an even mix of male to female gamers and try to create atmosphere where everyone is comfortable enough to get into character. 

As a GM I’m all about trying to make a story with the players as the stars of the show - giving them the freedom to explore the world and get to know and care about each other.   It is my sincere hope to capture some of the magic that you would feel while watching your favorite movies or television shows.  It is the moments when things work out like those stories that the game, and my little part of it, is truly the best.  I like the role-playing aspects of the game.  Well-developed and –played characters are necessary to prevent it from becoming a glorified war game.  However, role-playing isn’t the only aspect of the game I like, because the genre also is about fighting the good fight and that means, combat!  There will be fights and bad guys to defeat and they will try to beat you up as well.  The combat has to have a context and that is what I love to do, give you a reason to kick butt.  For me combat is something that moves the plot along and gives the players something to overcome.  My combats are a little hard at times but if the players look out for each other, then there shouldn’t be much to worry about. 

A little about me: I am in my late 30’s and have been playing for over 20 years total.  Only recently have I taken up the mantle of GM again but I can assure you that the games I run are far from rusty.  When a game goes well I get something from it, an indefinable joy of having entertained people.  I imagine my favorite storytellers get the same kind of joy from seeing people really getting into what they do knowing that people appreciated it.  For example, when I watched the end of Babylon 5 it was awesome seeing how everything came together and was sad to see it end.  It is my sincere hope that the people that respond to this have the same temperament.   In general I only have one real rule about gaming and that is the rules must serve the story and not the other way around. 

So anyone wanting to get more information about the game I am going to run or the system please feel free to drop me a line at michael_hawlmoon@yahoo.com for more information.  I look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Death_Jester (Apr 24, 2005)

I know people may have questions so I wanted to do a follow up and perhaps answer some of the questions because the original post is a little vague in places. 

I can’t really discuss the game or the system too much at this point because this is a play test group I am getting together.  Before I can cover the specifics of the system I will need to get a Non-Disclosure Agreement from the people interested in playing.  Sorry about that, but those are the rules I have to work with and I can’t break them without getting into lots of trouble.  In addition to this we will be using a special play test group of materials for the setting.  This will also require an NDA for the setting as well.   I’m not at liberty to say too much about the game other then you will get two play testing credits for participating in this game and a free copy of the rules, in addition to at least a discount on a copy of the supplement when it is published.  

What we are looking for is a group of people that can be CONSTRUCTIVELY critical, not just critical, of the materials and rules presented.  The idea is to present an evaluation of the playability and fun of the materials that will be presented.  We need this feedback in order to get a clearer picture of what we are doing right and what our opportunities are for improvement.  Overall, it will help strengthen the product and that is good for everyone.  So if you feel that you are the kind of person that can think critically about what you are doing and submit helpful input please feel free to drop me a line. 

While I can’t give out any specifics of the rules and the setting I can say that the games will be influenced by my recent exposure to many really great stories and authors. They are Kurt Busiek’s Astro City, J. Michael Straczynski’s Supreme Power and George R.R. Martin’s Wild Card Series.  Also a little of Neil Gaiman’s Sandman thrown into the mix with a heavy dose of Claremont’s X-Men from the 70’s and 80’s will give you a pretty good idea of what you are in store for.   If you are not familiar with these books please take the time to read them, as they are wonderful examples of characters who happen to have super powers, and not just collections of super powers with personalities.  Also after the play test of the settings and materials I will be starting a long-term campaign that will be for my own amusement and to give the rules a real shake down.  So we will see if there is any interest in that once the setting’s play test is over. 

The players of this game will have to be people who get along and can work together for the common good.  I want to tell a story that will bring depth of character hand in hand with action, while at the same time giving the rules and setting a good evaluation so we can give that back to the people who are making the supplements for the game.  We are attempting to pull together complete strangers to allow us to get an unbiased view of what works and what does not. 

If you are still interested please feel free to drop me a line.  Also I am looking for a co-GM to start another game group so that we can get more feedback.  Ideally we want to recruit about 12 to 14 people in total but for the moment was are just focused on getting the first group together.  However, if you have friends who are interested in Superhero RPGs, let them know we are still looking for people and are just getting started. 

Thanks for your time in advance.


----------



## Death_Jester (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello All, 

Is there anyone else out there that is interested in play testing?  I have received several emails already and I wanted to make sure that everyone had a chance to sign up while there is still time.  I will be closing the door soon and I wanted to give those of you that have read it and thought, “well I will get around to it” a heads up.  

Like I said in the posts above you will get a neat play test version of the rules free and get the chance to give feed back and help shape the game.  There will be two play test credits, which never hurt if you are interested in the process of creating your own game or you may be able to use this as a stepping-stone into the gaming industry.  A major gaming company will publishing this game system and releasing it at Gen Con this year so we have to get the play testing started soon.  Please feel free to drop me a line at Michael_Hawlmoon@Yahoo.com and we can talk from there.  Thanks for your time and hope to hear from you soon. 

Peace.


----------

